# Huanyang Vfd Basic Input Wiring



## AGCB97 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've seen a few different ways of wiring the 220 single phase input of these units.

Mine has R S T terminals for input (I think). The only ground (w/ ground symbol) is on the 3 phase side next to the U V W terminals.

What 2 terminals should the 2 hot legs of the single phase input be hooked to and where should the green ground wire from the main panel go?

I've not found a good comprehensive manual for this thing. It's a 3KW.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## mksj (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Aaron,
Any two power of the three input terminals (RST) can be used for 220-240 VAC power in, I usually use R and T. There is NO neutral connection, ground should go to terminal 9 on the model shown which is to the right of the motor terminals. This might vary by VFD model that you have. The grounds can all go to a single post (star ground) in the VFD enclosure, which then goes to your incoming power line ground/panel. There should be a separate ground wire in your motor cable that connects at both ends to ground, and if used the motor cable shield is usually only grounded at the VFD end.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks MKSJ
I just need to switch the ground wire to #9 piggy backed on the output ground and I'm ready to apply power. I just didn't want to see smoke!
Aaron


----------



## WDG (Apr 29, 2016)

MKSJ, congratulations, you nailed it perfectly.  I have two of the VFDs and they work great for me.


----------

